# Latex, bearings, and a best friend!



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Today was a beautiful day for a walk. So i did it with Samee ,my favorite shooter, And a pocket of 7mm bearings. What better can you ask for? Some of these were pretty nice shots I think. The last shot was at a small piece of plastic in the yard from anther helpless target that was slain in the yard slingshot death. Lol. Anyways this is is just one can I killed today thanks for watching.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I wish I had a back yard like that!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting! Patient dog ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Nice shooting...great range...awesome shooting partner...what more could a guy want.

If I sound a little jealous, that's because I am....and I don't think I'm the only one.

Great video!

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Charles said:


> Nice shooting! Patient dog ....
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


thank you Charles yes she is. She is one of a kind I can say that. I wish I could explain.



GrayWolf said:


> Nice shooting...great range...awesome shooting partner...what more could a guy want.
> 
> If I sound a little jealous, that's because I am....and I don't think I'm the only one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Todd. 
Well that's not my intention Todd but yeah I love my yard for shooting. And I have some trails in the back yet that are more secluded.  thanks for the nice comments


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

When life is good...take full advantage. I know I would...and never think twice about it. If I had a range like that, I'd get fired for never showing up.

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> When life is good...take full advantage. I know I would...and never think twice about it. If I had a range like that, I'd get fired for never showing up.
> 
> Todd


You and any one on this forum is more them welcome to stop by anytime and use it. Just pull up I'm sure I'll be out there with a scotch and some bearings to share


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting my friend..glad you have such a wonderful area of your own..As for my self @present time I am a city deweller ..1 block from the center

of this town..In a small apt complex..with no place outdoors to shoot close..I would have to walk about 3 miles to go shooting out doors...

Yeah I have had is crazy pipe dream for a long time is to live off grid..on say 300 yrd of land..well water 8x8 shack solar power..for my self that would be ideal

most people could not scale down that small~~~So glad you had a great time with your pal today..keep these balls flying~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## parnell (May 20, 2012)

Very Cool S.S. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> Nice shooting...great range...awesome shooting partner...what more could a guy want.
> 
> If I sound a little jealous, that's because I am....and I don't think I'm the only one.
> 
> ...


Nope, you aren't the only one who is jealous, lol. nice vid and nice shooting SS!

SF


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

treefork said:


> I wish I had a back yard like that!


I wish for just a yard not the 6 x 4 foot balcony I have ATM :rofl:

Great times you're having SS.slinger


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Tube_Shooter said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I had a back yard like that!
> ...


Hi tube.

I started with a small yard that I would never be able to shoot in. I saved for years to buy a small house in a crowded area. But its what I could afford I was just 19 at the time. I bought this house 9 years after that. I saved for those nine years then waited till the best time in the market and sold the little house and bought this one. I needed some space/peace and a yard for my son and dogs, And quite frankly I was sick and tired of my neighbors cars being started early for work and doors slamming all the time. Here there is no sidewalks and no people making noise, Well there is a road outside but I do not hear it. I'm also only 10 miles from the city.

Thanks for the nice comments


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

Well SSS I'm happy with what I've got even though it's noisy as **** around here I do live next to a forest only a few minutes away,so when weather is good I escape there and during winter I do at least have a 8 meter range.The fact is I could be happy living in a shed so long as I could escape to the forest to shoot now and then,happiness can be found no matter the place I live in


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice shooting Chris! Love the yard Bud!


----------



## MCepster (Apr 7, 2014)

cool back yard. I wish I had space to shoot my slingshot except of a park


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice shooting, 7mm is my standard ammo since over a good year now,

and again a very nice back yard you have, perfect for shooting your slinga


----------

